# I'm to sexy for this cab, to sexy for this cab whatcha think about that....



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

'98 HDM La Hoya Du Prince


























A little '06 eye candy for desert










There is some more new stuff I have....but....dont have the time to post it....yeah thats it.....my pride and joy boxes .


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh, my. . . . :dr


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

C-bid is a slippery slope.

Enjoy!  :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Will you be my friend Jeremy?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Great googly-moogly !!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Will you be my friend Jeremy?


LOL, I'm sure you poop my collection Dave...but yeah we can be friends... See ya at the MOB.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh boy MOB.... :mn


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

that is just freaking sick... and mean.....


and OH so delicious looking. I bet you can't wipe the smile off your face.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

macms said:


> C-bid is a slippery slope.
> 
> Enjoy!  :tu


If they have that on c-bid, I better sign up right now!!! :r

Great haul Jeremy!! I bet those Gold Medals are :dr


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sweeeeeet!!! :dr:dr


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

those GM's are sexy!!!:dr


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

macms said:


> C-bid is a slippery slope.
> 
> Enjoy!  :tu


Yeah - looks like they have already sold out of both of the cigars shown though. :r


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sweeeet pickups!!


----------



## steve r (Aug 19, 2007)

hdm du princes are smoking really nice right now had one the other night. enjoy those bad boys. i think i am gonna have to snag another cab of these before they all vanish.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Definately sexy looking !


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

macms said:


> C-bid is a slippery slope.
> 
> Enjoy!  :tu





Mr.Maduro said:


> If they have that on c-bid, I better sign up right now!!! :r
> 
> Great haul Jeremy!! I bet those Gold Medals are :dr





j6ppc said:


> Yeah - looks like they have already sold out of both of the cigars shown though. :r


:r :r :r :r :r :r :r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Too.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> Too.


Thanks for waiting till i couldnt edit it...LOL


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

very very nice Jeremy !


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

The 98 du Princes are excellent! :dr


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

JPH said:


> Thanks for waiting till i couldnt edit it...LOL


Thanks for taking the pics on your green shag carpet!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't know whether to be envious or congraulate or just breakdown like I do at a strip club and toss dollars at those beauties!!:ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> Thanks for taking the pics on your green shag carpet!


I've shagged more women on that carpet.....

not really...only 1 actually..lol...i have a room ya know...lol

TODD come to the CLEVELAND herf tonight...at 7 trogdors house.... weve got your sleeping situation covered...!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Great looking sticks Jeremy!! WTG!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

JPH said:


> LOL, I'm sure you poop my collection Dave...but yeah we can be friends... See ya at the MOB.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh boy MOB.... :mn


Why does everyone think that?


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

So where's your little turn on the catwalk. :r Nice lookin smokes :tu


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Yum Yum Yum:tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Gorgeous freaking gorgeous!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Those Le Hoyos look fantastic! Great looking cab you have there.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Very nice JPH. So will you be smoking those Hoyos or ageing them some more?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Big T said:


> Very nice JPH. So will you be smoking those Hoyos or ageing them some more?


aging for a bit


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm too smart to post pics, too smart to post pics of the sticks that I get. :chk

N.C's of course.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for sharing those beauties.... :dr


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Show off...:r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> Show off...:r


LOL.....

I rarely show off my purchases....

My first Cab


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

steve r said:


> hdm du princes are smoking really nice right now had one the other night. enjoy those bad boys. i think i am gonna have to snag another cab of these before they all vanish.


Absolutely....I had one on the unscheduled drive home from the Shack. Good cigar 1/2 way through, then it changed and was infreakinreal the last 1/3 or so, just an awesome cigar.

P.S.....They don't need any age Jeremy, they are ready to go right now. 

P.S.S.....Cab on the way from a good friend...the NC version, of course.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh Jeremy.....you leave me breathless. Beauitful pictures.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Absolutely....I had one on the unscheduled drive home from the Shack. Good cigar 1/2 way through, then it changed and was infreakinreal the last 1/3 or so, just an awesome cigar.
> 
> P.S.....They don't need any age Jeremy, they are ready to go right now.
> 
> P.S.S.....Cab on the way from a good friend...the NC version, of course.


Crap...I think I sent you the wrong ones :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Crap...I think I sent you the wrong ones :ss


Damn, you sent me the Festivals instead??


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Never had those top ones. They look tasty though...almost like french bread...that you smoke. :dr


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

macms said:


> C-bid is a slippery slope.
> 
> Enjoy!  :tu


Please tell me you're kidding.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Any1 know anything about the 2000 Hoyo Du Princes? i was thinking of picking up a cab.

Thanks!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Any1 know anything about the 2000 Hoyo Du Princes? i was thinking of picking up a cab.
> 
> Thanks!


They taste like sweaty virgins.....

*all virgins mentiones are at least 18 yrs old*


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

You mean you're too sexy for that 70's shag rug!! :r

Nice score on all 3!!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

JPH said:


> They taste like sweaty virgins.....
> 
> *all virgins mentiones are at least 18 yrs old*


Mmmm...virgins.

*at least 18*

Nice cab man...enjoy.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

I dunno if it's the sheer number in the cab or the velvety smoove wrappers that got me drolling.

Congratulations, you must be very proud :ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice selection!!
:tu


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

JPH said:


> They taste like sweaty virgins.....
> 
> *all virgins mentiones are at least 18 yrs old*


Threadjacker! :tg :cb

Anyone have REAL experience with the 2000 H Du P's?


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

All right, we're gonna be herfing itup good tonight!! I am assuming your bringing all of that tonight right? :ss


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Now I got that stupid song in my head.

Very envious of your new loot, smoke 'em well! :ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Buckeye Jack said:


> All right, we're gonna be herfing itup good tonight!! I am assuming your bringing all of that tonight right? :ss


Yeah I was going to gift the whole cab to you.... I only posted it since you don't visit CS very often.... but since it's now spoiled....


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice!!!

I looked them up in the "Holt Index" and it says they'll be perfect to smoke in exactly 14 days.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

floydpink said:


> Please tell me you're kidding.


Let's see...this is the Habanos Only Lounge. I am a noob and a complete dumb a$$ and there are so many CC's on c-bid to choose from, but since you said please, I was kidding! :r 

(Apologies to JPH for the thread jack.)


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Jeremy.........








Thats hot


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Jeremy, no offense, but you aren't too sexy for anything 



















JK Bro! In a totally plutonic, very manly way :r

BTW nice pickups. BGM wOOt


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

macms said:


> Let's see...this is the Habanos Only Lounge. I am a noob and a complete dumb a$$ and there are so many CC's on c-bid to choose from, but since you said please, I was kidding! :r
> 
> (Apologies to JPH for the thread jack.)


+

3 outta 4 ain't bad!!!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Nice Haul Jeremy! Those Princes have been my go-to Mareva here lately, YUM!
What box code are the BGMs? The '07 are smoking great now (if you didn't get to compare them at the Shack).


----------

